
Dynamic Automatic Differentiation of GPU Broadcast Kernels - jrevels
https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.08297
======
wallnuss
One of the author here. Working on this paper was fun, one of the most
interesting lessons I learned was that divergence on GPUs has dramatically
fallen in cost on modern architectures.

